# Outlook 2010 Receiving' reported error (0x80040154)



## wwgirasol (Sep 11, 2010)

Just upgraded from Outlook 2000 to Office 2010 and for short while, Outlook was fine. Now not receiving emails...error message. Have tried new profile, also restored to an earlier system point, works for a bit, then reverts to same problem. Sends fine, does not receive. Windows XP.


----------



## prestonwanderer (Oct 21, 2010)

Yup - I have exactly the same problem as described, using the same OS. Any ideas as to how to fix this ?


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Have you tried running a repair on the PST?

"C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\SCANPST.EXE"


----------



## prestonwanderer (Oct 21, 2010)

Thanks Dave. The problem certainly seems to be related to pst files. I deleted any old such files from my desktop and parked current ones on a remote drive - uninstalled Office 2010 - reinstalled it and created a new profile - and it all works ok as of now. Trust that this joy is not shortlived !


----------

